
Colombo, Sri Lanka: 6m Internet properties now faster for 6m Internet users - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/colombo/
======
miyuru
As I know, Cloudflare is the 4th CDN to add a POP in Sri Lanka. joining
Google(Youtube), Akamai, and Facebook.

CDN caches are very important to Island countries like Sri Lanka because
almost all of the data has to go through submarines cables, which are very
costly and adds latency.

